# an American Holmes like stories inspired by Sherlock Holmes



## lwhitehead (Jun 11, 2016)

Hi I need help with mystery series inspired by Serlock Holmes cannon stories, set in 19th Century America from 1870 to 1919, there base in New York city.


(Blank), Gotham is based on Sherlock Holmes he was trained and a agent in Civil War for Alan Pinkerton, he is a master Boxer, Streetfighter, Gambler, and Gamer as well.


His Partner is a former Union Army Doctor/Surgeon


I need info on the following


19th Century American Cant,

19th Century American Criminal types,

19th American Police

19th Century American Meds


LW


----------



## oenanthe (Jun 11, 2016)

I think you should search all of these things on the internet, get sources, and then buy the books cited as sources.

http://www.nytimes.com/ref/membercenter/nytarchive.html

http://www.theancestorhunt.com/blog/new-york-online-historical-newspapers-summary1

will both probably be useful.


----------



## lwhitehead (Jun 12, 2016)

But what about crime and criminals?,


LW


----------



## oenanthe (Jun 12, 2016)

I think you will have to check your library and buy books on the subject.


----------



## Este (Jun 24, 2016)

The NYPD was founded in 1845, so you can use it in your series. You might want to research the organization of the NYPD in the 19th Century and maybe their equipment, uniforms, rules and regulations and so forth to make it more believable, as the resources that the police had back then were not as advanced as they were today.

Your story idea is interesting. I hope I have helped you.


----------

